# Second Life Usernames



## MattyK (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, seeing as there's no topic for this, I've taken the Inititive and Responsibility to create one.



Xaerun said:


> I'd just like to add something; this is *not* a discussion about how much you may hate SL, and ideally not one about how much you love it.
> This is a thread for usernames. Perhaps a few favourite hangouts.


 
Usual Rules apply. Just gimme your Username, and you're on the Roster.
I'll try to keep it in alphabetical order according to Forumname, please do slap me if I get it offcentre.

*Second Life Usernames*​ 
*AdrianFox* - Adrian Lekach 

*Aerowolfpuppy* - whitewindwolfy Udein 

*AnubusKiren* - Ildac Lowell

*altamedic* - Toyboy Rae

*Arthreas* - Jath Andel

*Axelfox* - Axel Oakleaf

*AzulTS* - Azul Soulstar

*BlackCorsac* - Arc Dover

*CaseyCoyote* - Kaein Verwood 

*CodArk2* - Serith Haefnir

*Crysix Corps* - Crysis Seoung

*donwolfani* - donwolfani Doghouse

*Dragon-Shark* - Ranzun Greymoon

*Empa* - Clayton Quintessa

*Fenra* - Fenra Gray

*ForeverDante* - Dante Forsythe

*FuzzyNeko* - Narayan Melody 

*FrancisBlack* - Francis Dimitriaski

*GadgetKitteh* - Marek Nexen

*Greyscale* - Keita Fhang

*Iakesen* - Pyran Exelbirth

*Jamaic* - Jamaic Nexen

*Jax* - Kataugh Zaurak

*Jaxinc* - Jax Endsleigh

*JMAA* - Arthas Hambleton / Juann Catronis (?)

*Jiyiki* - Jiyiki Pizzaro

*Kaz Rahiz* - Kazuya Yeshto

*kiro02* - Darkside Takakura

*Kittycoon* - Kittycoon Snoodle

*Kurama0900* - Kurama Bingyi

*Krazzy* - Krazzy Newman

*Krevan* - Tex Hatfield

*Laski* - Laski Highfield

*Lil Mal* - Malvazar Ormega

*Lucedo* - Lucedo Arctor

*MattyK* - MattyK Snowpaw - _IM Friendly, But May Be Busy. SL Tutor & .:Blood Fist:. Warrant Officer/HD R&D_

*MortuarySin* - Horror Demonista

*Neon Infection* - Tsume Wulluf

*Neybulot* - Timothy Soyer

*NotSpy* - Felix Teriatzi

*pixthor* - REHNK989 Zadark

*Q-Lok* - Limerick Lexington

*Remy* - Sawa Amiot

*Saethwr* - Saethwr Cardiff

*Sam* - Swcja Hansup

*shado* - shado Udimo

*solarflare* - SolarFlare Dagger

*shatteredinsides* - Ryuuka Solo

*Siddy* - Siddy Solo

*SinopaFoxclaw* - Sinopa Foxclaw

*Shukit* - Sugar Sabretooth

*Seastalker* - Rhaisec Sciarri

*TaintedMelody* - Tainted Melody

*Taren Fox* - Taren Franklin

*TiKak Flux* - Tikak Flux

*Ticon* - Ticon Bombastic

*ToddTheFox* - Master Calamity 

*The Blue Guy* - Fox Quixote

*Tristan* - Foxxeh Steerpike

*Ty Vulpine* - TyVulpine Biccaneer / Tren Foxclaw

*Typh* - Kiros Sirnah

*Uraja* - Uraja Westland

*Vaelarsa* - Aele Taurus / Contra Avro

*Vivianite* - Vivianite Odisark

*VirtualFox* - Matti Deigan - _IM Friendly, Owner of the Sim "Center of Gravity" and Nortec. Jack of all Trades and Mentor.

*Wolfie Fox* - Wolfie Waves

*WulfyWaffle* - Wulf Emerald

*Xshade* - ShadeX Marenwolf

*xSkunkyx* - Aeri Twine

*xXRacconPDXx* - Patch Cybertar

*Zertel/Akida* - Akeeda Silvercloud

*Zhiral* - Zhiral Nirpaw

*zwalda* - Zwlda Rebane





Last Updated; 26/1/10_


----------



## MattyK (Jun 22, 2009)

Sodding off to class, gimme 3-4 hours and I'll give the Roster it's next update. Please do sticky, Xaerun.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 22, 2009)

Stickied. I'd just like to add something; this is *not* a discussion about how much you may hate SL, and ideally not one about how much you love it.
This is a thread for usernames. Perhaps a few favourite hangouts.
I'd like to contribute more, but I can't play SL on my computer.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it really neccessary to sticky something like this? :x


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Is it really neccessary to sticky something like this? :x


Yes.


----------



## FuzzyNeko (Jun 23, 2009)

SL Username - Narayan Melody


----------



## MattyK (Jun 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Is it really neccessary to sticky something like this? :x


 
Well seeing as "Most" other Forums have these, ontop of the usual Steam/Xbox/WoW Names etc... Why not?



FuzzyNeko said:


> SL Username - Narayan Melody


 
*Added*

I'll start adding "Hangouts" after about 10-15 Usernames. Don't expect that list to be big though, just one or two voted "favorite" locales, and please, no "Yiff Dens", "Plaything Malls" or any other thing of that sort, Mature Sandboxes are fine.


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jun 24, 2009)

Master Calamity


----------



## Fenra (Jun 25, 2009)

Could use a few more people to chat to, too quiet on SL for me these days so here goes:

SL name: Fenra Gray


----------



## MattyK (Jun 26, 2009)

ToddTheFox said:


> Master Calamity


 
*Added*



Fenra said:


> Could use a few more people to chat to, too quiet on SL for me these days so here goes:
> 
> SL name: Fenra Gray


 
*Added*

I just use the Search Function and hang out in the Tech Hotspots with the Tecchies/Nekofreaks, plenty of chitter chatter there, my Avvy being half-Mecha.
And New Jessie is pretty chatty for a Combat Sim. (But they do have a DRESS CODE, no nekkid foxes lol.)

I removed a name or two from the "Pre-post" list that might have been "Uncertain" with sharing their SL Details due to their ingame professions/personalities, will re-add if they post here.

Also, would it be okay discussing Hangouts in this Topic, Xae? Obviously no Yiff Dens, but modernised or decent Hangouts, like the Furry Outpost.


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I know I'm gonna sound like a right idiot,
but what is second life?


----------



## MattyK (Jun 26, 2009)

D Void said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like a right idiot,
> but what is second life?


 
It's a 3D Sandbox Emulator, much in similarities to Garry's Mod but has been running alot longer, and instead of "Servers", there's interlinked "Sims", and the instant ability to Script, Model, and Create(If the Sim allows it).

_Everything(Except the Game's Engine)_ is Player-made, Player-driven, Player CONTENT. And mainly focuses on the Social Aspects of hanging out, creating stuff, and renting a Sim for your very own personal paradise. Ofcourse being Player-driven, there are other player-created Aspects to it, one being the much-media-antagonised Porn side. (Ala "Adult" Sims, which is completely player-created, and not as bad and much harder to find than they say.)

It pretty much is a Second Life to some, to put it simply, a MSN Art Gallery on Overdrive. (And while that dosen't sound terribly enticing, once you get into it, it's bloody damn good.)


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds fun, I might have to look into it


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Adrian Lekach


----------



## zwlda (Jul 1, 2009)

here you can have mine. 

SL- Zwlda rebane.


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 1, 2009)

Limerick Lexington here.  *nodnod*


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 1, 2009)

SL - Ryuuka Solo


----------



## Wolfie Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

On SL I'm "Wolfie Waves" ^^
Usually hang out in either Eternal Calm, Munkie Island, Midway, Stargate Command, Solarian Republic, Caprica, Astria Porta or Kitsuhana


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 2, 2009)

Ehhh What the heck.
My name on SL is....Dante Forsythe!
And I'm usually at home X3


----------



## Asswings (Jul 3, 2009)

Ticon Bombastic

I'm usually scaring the crap out of people building in a random sandbox or perusing stores.


----------



## MattyK (Jul 5, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## aerowolfpuppy (Jul 6, 2009)

whitewindwolfy Udein


----------



## CodArk2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Im not on it a whole lot, but mine is Serith Haefnir. Since i wander all over the place when im on i know of a lot of interesting places around SL


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaein Verwood


----------



## Kaz_Rahiz (Jul 8, 2009)

Kazuya Yeshto


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Tex Hatfield, hate my name but I got it back in '04. Hit me up!


----------



## Seas (Jul 9, 2009)

Rhaisec Sciarri

I'm not online very often though


----------



## Jamaic (Jul 12, 2009)

Jamaic Nexen
:}===<


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

My SL name is REHNK989 Zadark I won't be on for a while. Since I'm visiting family in Las Vegas.


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 12, 2009)

Keita Fhang

I log in for about 30 seconds once a week.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine is Foxxeh Steerpike.

I'm usually on for at least a small amount of time each day (sometimes for several hours if I'm bored and don't have something to do).


----------



## BlackCorsac (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm Arc Dover. I know dumb name, I'm usaully on for about 10 or 15 min a day.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2009)

TyVulpine Buccaneer. 

(I don't accept random friend requests, nor accept them until I get to know the person a little)


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 27, 2009)

i tried dLing SL on my old netbook bt the processor sucked... everyone was ghosty and i could barely move change my avatar or talk to this other guy.

EDIt: and it seems ive been locked out of my account >_>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i tried dLing SL on my old netbook bt the processor sucked... everyone was ghosty and i could barely move change my avatar or talk to this other guy.
> 
> EDIt: and it seems ive been locked out of my account >_>



Inactive accounts get deleted after 6 months, I believe.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not on to much anymore but what the hell
SL name: Tsume Wulluf


----------



## hedgievamp (Jul 30, 2009)

I would try Second life...but I heard it costs...


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine is Timothy Soyer.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 31, 2009)

hedgievamp said:


> I would try Second life...but I heard it costs...



A basic account is free, and there are ways to get free $L (Linden dollars, the ingame currency) without a credit card.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

SL Username - Jiyiki Pizzaro

I like staying at the Furry Sandbox (forget what its called).


----------



## xSkunkyx (Aug 10, 2009)

SL Name:  Aeri Twine


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

SL Name: Ildac Lowell

Like to hang out at The Ark, Yiff Theater, sandboxes... That's pretty much it, since I don't play in NoR anymore (for those who are familiar with it).


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 18, 2009)

Second Life Name: Tainted Melody
(Bet you wouldn't have guessed, haha.)

I hang out at the Shadow Realm mostly. ^^;


----------



## Shukit (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not on much but here's my name: Sugar Sabretooth


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 21, 2009)

My second life user name is Jath Andel


----------



## Siddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Siddy Solo  is mine, im most times


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

Sawa Amiot.

I'm not on as much as I used to be though. Maybe a few hours once in a blue moon.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 22, 2009)

Fox Quixote.
I am not on line that much any more as i was having trouble meeting people in the game.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 30, 2009)

This will be a bit off topic, but what exactly is second life, and I heard it has lots of viruses and stuff.

Is it fun?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Coolcat33333 said:


> This will be a bit off topic, but what exactly is second life, and I heard it has lots of viruses and stuff.
> 
> Is it fun?



It's similar to the Sims, so there's no fighting, no levelling up. There's two separate "worlds" in SL, the "Adult" grid and the "Teen" grid. As for "viruses", I've never gotten a single one from SL. If you get an inventory offer from someone/something you don't know, just decline it.
As for "is it fun?", that has a "yes and no" answer. If you don't mind throwing money into a pit, then get a Premium account (where you can "buy" and "own" land in the "game"). Otherwise stick with the free basic account. 
The in-world currency is called "Lindens" ($L or L$) and can either be purchased through a Paypal account or tied to your bank account or there's places that you can "win" $L, either through games of skill, or contests (I go to a few places that hold contests regularly, like the Shelter in Isabel).


----------



## Empa (Sep 7, 2009)

My SL name is Clayton Quintessa


----------



## Tikak Flux (Sep 9, 2009)

SL Name: Tikak Flux ((Yeah, It's my username here too... Who cares?))


----------



## WulfyWaffle (Sep 26, 2009)

My SL name is "Wulf Emerald" I'm more than willing to chill with other furs... SL's gets kinda boring when you just sit there. >_<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 26, 2009)

WulfyWaffle said:


> My SL name is "Wulf Emerald" I'm more than willing to chill with other furs... SL's gets kinda boring when you just sit there. >_<



Come to Vanity Fayre. We get some furs there (me for one), and even have a special section of the dance area reserved for Tiny Furs.


----------



## WulfyWaffle (Sep 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Come to Vanity Fayre. We get some furs there (me for one), and even have a special section of the dance area reserved for Tiny Furs.


Sounds nice. I'll check it out ^^


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

SL Name - Laski Highfield


----------



## shado (Oct 9, 2009)

My SL name is shado Udimo, just randomly picked a last name that was listed. :/
I'm not on very much, though.


----------



## Sam (Oct 9, 2009)

Swcja Hansup I just chill in Hell.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 14, 2009)

Aele Taurus / Contra Avro.

I'm usually in sandboxes or industrial music clubs, or just exploring around when those get boring.


----------



## Xshade (Oct 16, 2009)

My SL username is : ShadeX Marenwolf


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 19, 2009)

Username: Pyran Exelbirth

Hangouts: Lismore Lands, Grendel's Children, Avaria Desert


----------



## donwolfani (Oct 20, 2009)

donwolfani  doghouse is the name im wandering around with on there


and for the love of sanity or just the pleasure of vengence can someone please gag the SL haters on this forum and leave themlocked in a closet somewhere?


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 2, 2009)

Vivianite Odisark

don't expect me to show up till next summer, not 18 yet.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Felix Teriatzi.

You know what? That name reminds me of Italian food. If I licked myself I'd probably be tasty.

Or salty. Mmm.


----------



## Krazzy (Nov 10, 2009)

<--Krazzy Newman

I want to know when name changes arrive on SL


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 13, 2009)

edited


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Besides TyVulpine Buccaneer, I also have Tren Foxclaw now.


----------



## Seas (Nov 13, 2009)

My character's name there is Rhaisec Sciarri.

Edit: I just noticed I already posted in this thread, but anyway, OP will perhaps notice the missing ones like mine from the list.


----------



## solarflare (Nov 19, 2009)

SolarFlare Dagger here..

Add me if you wanna chat


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Jax Endsleigh

Youll normally see me at IYC, either in the sandbox(Manager) or in the club Dj'ing.

Surprised I dont know anyone here...


----------



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to have Arthas Hambleton and Juann Catronis.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

Francis Dimitriaski

I don't think I ever posted it so there.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 16, 2009)

My SL username - Malvazar Ormega


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

Kiros Sirnah


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

i would love to join but im getting troubles registering what do i even need paypal..
Send me a PM with options. please.


----------



## Zhiral (Dec 24, 2009)

Names Zhiral Nirpaw.  I'm not good with socializing, so I may not always know what to say^^


----------



## JMAA (Dec 30, 2009)

*Arthas Hambleton*. I'm a shemale demoness, and kind of a photographer of my own.
Maybe I said it already.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3202838


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My SecondLife username is: Taren Franklin

I usually hang around the popular furry clubs.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kurama Bingyi. As a Roleplayer, I hang out around a lot of places - I work at Nightmoon Lounge as a DJ and an Escort, however. My Roleplaying hot-spots are Splintered Rock and Deshima Station - focused on Splintered Rock, mainly.


----------



## MattyK (Jan 26, 2010)

*Updating in Progress. Current Status; Just filing Page 2.*
Wheew... There's alot of names to put into the list.

And as we said before, this isn't a Discussion Thread to yodel and whore for attention over how much you hate SL :|



hedgievamp said:


> I would try Second life...but I heard it costs...


 
As somebody else said, a Basic Account is free, and if you're constructive like me, L$ should be the least of your problems with good friends with abit of land, just set up an XSL Magic Box, and assemble your skills over the months, sooner or later, you'll start making a good bit of L$ like me, although that said, a good half of my Inventory is Freebies/Gifts from good friends, so connections are important.



VirtualFox said:


> Matti Deigan in SL
> 
> Usually at mah sim when on. Center of Gravity.


 
 Heya Matti!



donwolfani said:


> and for the love of sanity or just the pleasure of vengence can someone please gag the SL haters on this forum and leave themlocked in a closet somewhere?


 
That's our good friend Xaerun's job.
But seriously, Second Life ain't all Drama, Cyber and Whores. Actually give it a proper go with good friends, before jumping into the SL-Hatin' Stereotype.


*Update in Progress! Page 4, here I come.*
Sorry for the delay, folks! 'Tis hard work.


----------



## MattyK (Jan 26, 2010)

*Update Complete!*

Pardon the Double Post, but I did just spend my Lunchtime Break updating this half a year old list. o.o
...That, and my current Network has a habit of Error 404'ing every ten or so minutes. _._;


----------



## altamedic (Jan 30, 2010)

hi everyone! first time poster here...SL name is:

Toyboy Rae!

Hope to hear from you all!


----------



## Jax (Jan 30, 2010)

Kataugh Zaurak


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Feb 4, 2010)

*Marek Nexen* - Havn't been on in a while but I plan to get back to it shortly...
Usually hang out at furry clubs, or anywhere I get TPed to...lol

I'm in the same boat as a few people...I enjoy making friends, and socializing....just don't know that to say, a decent portion of the time...xDD


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

Azul Soulstar. There. I said it. *cringes in embarrassment*


----------



## kiro02 (Feb 13, 2010)

Darkside takakura. it's a really old account :3


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Feb 16, 2010)

Just made a new avatar in Second Life: Sinopa Foxclaw.

- and I really have no idea where to 'hangout' as a Furry in SL. Tried running down 'search' for furry today but most of it was empty or not to my particular tastes (music too 'heavy' or place too XXX mostly - in SL I like dance music, reggae, etc).


----------



## Kittycoon (Feb 27, 2010)

Kittycoon Snoodle. builder extraordinaire and render cost occupant. =D Feel free to message me, If I like you, I add you.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Ranzun Greymoon! Anyone want to chat with me on SL. Going to get Paypal.


----------



## Dread Husky (Feb 28, 2010)

Just started a new account but Horror Demonista, feel free to add me.


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 2, 2010)

My name in SL is known as Lucedo Arctor


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Crysis Seoung, avatar texture creator and modifier


----------



## MattyK (Mar 8, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Just made a new avatar in Second Life: Sinopa Foxclaw.
> 
> - and I really have no idea where to 'hangout' as a Furry in SL. Tried running down 'search' for furry today but most of it was empty or not to my particular tastes (music too 'heavy' or place too XXX mostly - in SL I like dance music, reggae, etc).


 
I know how you feel, SL can be quite explicit, with Hangouts often kept between close groups of friends.

I'll pop by the link in your siggy later if I get the chance.

*Updating List...*

And on Another Note, I'm adding Additional Information, ala just a Line of Occupation, so if you're a Very Busy person or the Leader of something, and don't want to be hit on by yiff by random participants on the list, just PM me with what you want.
It also counts for if you want to announce yourself a SL Tutor, to help people find new interests.
*No I will not add you as a freakin Escort, DJ, or any other Club-biased stuff, we've got quite enough of that.*


----------



## VirtualFox (Mar 10, 2010)

You can add me as a Scripting/Building/Texture/Sculpting/Land/Estate (pretty much all) Mentor/Tutor/Simowner thing. Although this is when I have available free time which is occasionally spontaneous, Althought best way to contact me is to come and say hi to me in my sandbox. I'm by default, Private Message Friendly.


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 15, 2010)

Kovu Pegasi

I'm rarely on, though.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 15, 2010)

Elessara Avalina

I just started a few days ago so if anyone wants to lend some help, tips or advice it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thetakara (Mar 15, 2010)

Takara Pearl for me. :B


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 15, 2010)

Kreev Landfall


----------



## MattyK (Mar 16, 2010)

VirtualFox said:


> You can add me as a Scripting/Building/Texture/Sculpting/Land/Estate (pretty much all) Mentor/Tutor/Simowner thing. Although this is when I have available free time which is occasionally spontaneous, Althought best way to contact me is to come and say hi to me in my sandbox. I'm by default, Private Message Friendly.


 
...Or I could just add you as the Kickass Owner of the Sim "Center of Gravity", but sure man. (P.S, you has a Place in my SL Profile Picks. o.o)


----------



## Kehki (Mar 30, 2010)

Kehki Denja 

I'm not on at all anymore really, 
maybe if I meet some of you guys
around here I can be convinced otherwise...


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Apr 13, 2010)

No more Second Life threads here?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> No more Second Life threads here?


Axel keeps on turning em into crap, so we choose to kill em every time he does


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

So an IRL friend and I got bored and DLed SL the other day to see what it was like.

Holy. Shit.

This game is like, some sort of surreal dream... it's like everything your brain has ever interpreted shoved onto some internet game. Jesus...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So an IRL friend and I got bored and DLed SL the other day to see what it was like.
> 
> Holy. Shit.
> 
> This game is like, some sort of surreal dream... it's like everything your brain has ever interpreted shoved onto some internet game. Jesus...


quit lying >[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> quit lying >[


I'm not lying, why would I lie?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So an IRL friend and I got bored and DLed SL the other day to see what it was like.
> 
> Holy. Shit.
> 
> This game is like, some sort of surreal dream... it's like everything your brain has ever interpreted shoved onto some internet game. Jesus...


Massive lulz were had.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Massive lulz were had.


Yes we did.

Sadly nobody asked me for hawt murrypurry yiffs =[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes we did.
> 
> Sadly nobody asked me for hawt murrypurry yiffs =[


People asked me. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Also send me a PM if anyone wants my name, like all of my other accounts I'm not posting it here. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not lying, why would I lie?


ya always lie >[


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm Tonberry Melody on SL, I mostly RP in Rem as a Tonberry.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya always lie >[


No srsly I actually did sign up D=


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No srsly I actually did sign up D=


no ya didnt >[


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Apr 28, 2010)

Drawliet Larimore

yeah I know...its not that awesome of a name : <


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 30, 2010)

SL user name: GC Faxel

Just joined last night, as its the first time that Ive got a internet connection that can handle it, really want to make some news friends and see new places...


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

Slyck Vanderpoole


----------



## Stahi (May 5, 2010)

MAH NAME IS MURRYFURRY FAGFACE PLZ IM ME I WANT YIFFS.

..But seriously, it's Stahi Columbia.   Be warned though as there's a high probability I will call you a faggot straight to your face.


----------



## Viticus (May 6, 2010)

Viticus Goff is mine in SL!


----------



## Pako1034 (May 9, 2010)

-snip-


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

In my furaffinty profile, lazy butts.


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2010)

Started a new character as Tao Lavender. Any help on an avatar would be great seeing as I'm stuck with a crappy free one.


----------



## Issashu (May 20, 2010)

Issashu Greybeard in SL.

When I am online, I am usually hanging around the Fur-rock bar


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Rahne Kurri in Second Life.


----------



## Aikitty (May 31, 2010)

I recently got Second Life and my avatar's name is *Aiko Haramori*.

However, I still need to figure out how to get a fursona avatar, so I'm still a human for the moment.


----------



## catcubus (Jun 12, 2010)

Catcubus - Carrera Foulsbane


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 21, 2010)

My name's RoseHexwit Snowpaw. :3


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (Jun 22, 2010)

mine is Lunar Steamweaver  P:


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 22, 2010)

Ashton Lynx in SL, I am new to that as well as being a furry, so I have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 25, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky = Apollo Rushwald


----------



## CobaltFox (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine is CobaltFox Thursday


----------



## Zion (Jul 10, 2010)

SL: Mikedu Lionheart


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 10, 2010)

Zero Riverstone


----------



## NythWolf (Aug 2, 2010)

SL name Shiro Raito


----------



## Banrai (Aug 7, 2010)

My name is Banrai Nolan, and I have no clue where people hang out anymore because I haven't 'played' SL in years.  BUT I am trying to get back into it, so feel free to add / message me!


----------



## Lazaria (Aug 16, 2010)

Known as Lazaria Rae in SL. You'll usually find me hanging out at the Furry Fashion store or at Club Mystique.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

SAINTVERSA tafler

im usualy at gritty kitty looking at clothes i cant buy, or at a sandbox somewhere, add me if u have anything more interesting to do lmao


----------



## yiff_chiyo (Sep 4, 2010)

Well i'm Sanosuku Snowpaw

I've had the account for some time now, but i'm just now starting to really get into it.  ^^


----------



## Kantorock (Sep 10, 2010)

Pink Iceghost


----------



## The Wave (Sep 12, 2010)

Second Life username is Waveon Foxdale


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 12, 2010)

feel like a total Lame ass but nonetheless 
Dantes Koronikov >.> I REALLY like the last name


----------



## Khanken (Sep 13, 2010)

Khanken Southpaw

I haven't had a Second Life account for over a year, so I'm as good as a newbie.


----------



## Heceta (Sep 22, 2010)

Username- Heceta Demina


----------



## Mike Sz (Dec 11, 2010)

HarryMason Jameson


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 16, 2011)

PanzerschreckLeopard, but I don't use it much right now; still confuses me and I want a specific avatar that's not in the standard inventory. ^^;


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 2, 2011)

Tazio Viper


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Um, my Second life account name is riotpopper


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this still being updated?

Add me to the list: Darkfoxx Bunyip


----------



## Koze (Feb 21, 2011)

Koze Beamish am I.


----------



## deathguardian (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine is "XxwerewolfxX Guardian".

Send me an IM or something saying you saw me on these forums or something, otherwise I might just ignore your friend request.


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

Akselmo Xaris


----------



## kabiscube (Apr 18, 2011)

IGN: Kaby Cioc
Nickname: Kabi
avatar and accessorie builder


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2011)

Name: Ralphie Saeed
Nickname: Ralphia Saeed
Game Player and dj.


----------



## Random_Eye_Ball (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm addicted to SL right now
username: RandomEyeBall


----------



## ~Snow~ (Aug 23, 2011)

My Username: Cristal Chesnokov (I am NOT Russian... it is an OLD account created back when we could only select a first name... and we had to choose from a list of only a few last names that were available. Nowadays you only choose a first name and are automatically assigned the last name Resident). My Display Name is: SnowCrystal

I also use IMVU and am a developer on the site. I go by the avatar name: SnowCrystal


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2011)

My Username is TreacleFox.
Im trying to get a new avatar that looks like my fursona, can you commission people to make things like that?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

Herpaderp, signed up. with the name of *Reyzar*
Someone help me get started


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

My name is Stalintheman. Feel free to add me.

Edit: I originally put the wrong name lol


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 16, 2011)

Name is *blitzkreig*. I'm on a few times a week.


----------



## DACynder (Oct 7, 2011)

Might as well since I just started, but dunno which to put up.

SL: Xia' ku or DACynder


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 14, 2011)

USername: Ghost Menjou
Nickname: Caroline Dax
Shooting people 24/7.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

Username: Jawahli Rubanis
Nickname: Changes all the goddamn time. Usually Sharga. 

I'm always up for helping newbies or teaching/assisting people on avatar mods.


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 10, 2011)

SemperKi Imari


----------



## Nyctereld (Dec 20, 2011)

my name is Nyctereld Parx on second life *age verified* ^^


----------



## Rynn (Jan 3, 2012)

Username: Collie Rieko
Display name: Rynn Cereus


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

Akiye Kahanamoku


----------



## Shouden (Feb 7, 2012)

Shouden is my SL username.


----------



## iceypuppy (Apr 18, 2012)

Nameustin Serendipity
Nickanme :áƒ¦Junar  áƒ¦Dat Tail áƒ¦ Viperáƒ¦


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 18, 2012)

wolfenburg.lordhunter is my SL username, My forum name here is my display name in there too


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 1, 2012)

Catherine Voorhees. I own a quiet little furry coffee lounge you're all welcome to hang out in. Search for "Species".
I'm not on a lot. Mostly I hop on to take care of the bills lately. Somebody convince me there are more cool people to hang out with on there than my little friends list. XD


----------



## Maggiebear (Jun 14, 2012)

My SL username is:

pandarania resident

*Please call me Maggie though.


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Jun 22, 2012)

i have 3 SL accts 1 male and 2 herms 

Drayko DeSantis (i rarely use this one anymore)
Rainah Thunders (because im always on this one)
Kiva Vanness (or i'm derping around on this one)


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 22, 2012)

Chatin Naidoo on weekends, when I have time now -.-


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2012)

*Username:* Lunaus


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 11, 2012)

Username : MisterDuke

Im new so i would love if someone could help me out :3


----------



## Serrion (Aug 11, 2012)

Username: Serrion


----------



## Falox (Aug 16, 2012)

Falox Xonfor. 

Woo.


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 10, 2012)

eh why not? i got these listed on my regular Fa page anyway might as well post them here:

Male (rarely used anymore) acct: Drayko DeSantis
Herm (primary) acct: Rainah Thunders
Herm (secondary) acct: Kiva Vanness

yes i have 3 accts...all made before you could set or change display names so sue me.


----------



## Ashley Joy (Sep 19, 2012)

*not on SL anymore*


----------



## Russianduck (Dec 24, 2012)

acc: russianduck (Adrian Korlo)


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 24, 2012)

I've only been on it briefly but it's xAngelStormx


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

Ziggy Zerda owo


----------



## WhiteWeasel (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm Deazee Resident on SL  Im fairly new there and don't have many people to talk to aside from my fiance and his friends, so if anyone wants to talk or hang out I'm on almost all the time


----------



## Draconas (Jul 2, 2013)

how have I not posted in here?

swedishfox ghost in-world

im usually hanging out at bobtail bakery


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 21, 2013)

Secondlife is getting boring. :c Would nice to have other artists who aren't hyper sexual or obnoxious on SL. 
Casual hanging out and chat, shopping together, talking about art or whatever. That kinda stuff. Yeah..

SL Name is Sugar Slingshot.


----------



## SashaWS (Jul 26, 2013)

Vic Fouroux and Sasha Guardian here, mostly on Vic Fouroux and trying to find someone who can make me a custom avatar.


----------



## TatsuoKaneko (Aug 30, 2013)

I recently started using SL.. look like a noob but w/e.. Still have yet to get some cash in-game (</3 being broke sucks)

User: TatsuoKaneko


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm Miyoko Moonwall! I can usually be found standing around in rp sims, looking cool and smoking.


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes exactly! Hyper sexualized furs everywhere with giant tits in their throat and asses that look like two yoga balls glued to their rumps. It's quite amusing!


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't do Second Life. Apparently my mom does, though.

And since the day I found that out, I've never been able to sleep right.


----------



## Dizzerak (Oct 9, 2013)

My SL name is the same as my username here. What I would like to know is, where is a place to hangout?


----------



## LilSprite (Oct 28, 2013)

I am shadowslass aka Lassy Fenn


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 14, 2013)

mine is ''noahgoldfox'' ima rubber crux most of the time


----------



## Mikazuki (Nov 18, 2013)

MikazukinoKitsune is mine. Trying to get into it. My mate showed it to me, didn't care for it, now randomly want to get into it but I barely understand it at all ; ;


----------



## Daryx (Dec 11, 2013)

I have seen this thread numerous times and I can't think of a good excuse why I haven't put my username here yet.

username: daroavix, Name: DaryxFox

I'm rarely on anyway :/
Edit: aaand I just realized this thread hasn't been updated in three years....


----------



## Herbie_Horse (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm Karl Herber in SL. Started there in 2006, had a break of a few years until recently but I'm using the same avatar. Oh boy, did I need an upgrade.

Noticed the names of some old friends back in the first post of this thread - wonder if they're still around...


----------



## rex1431ify (Dec 26, 2013)

username:rex1431ify


----------



## Mumzy (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm considering downloading second life. But I'm not sure if I would find anyone to play with, especially since I'm not into mature RPing. o-o


----------



## Ashley Joy (Jan 10, 2014)

Mumzy said:


> I'm considering downloading second life. But I'm not sure if I would find anyone to play with, especially since I'm not into mature RPing. o-o



I think there's a fair amount of furries that do, myself included.
If you decide to, I could show you some places and stuff that are usually pretty active, or just hang out c:
I'm Ashley Joy (ashthecoyote) on SL


----------



## LethalxImpulse (Feb 4, 2014)

My SL username is shatteredxjewel. I'm a little obsessed with secondlife and modding things... it would be awesome to find some new buddies to hang out with!


----------



## LilSprite (Mar 8, 2014)

I am Lassy Fenn


----------



## chesse20 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm chesse vyceratops if you ever want to go piss off nerds in 2nd life with me


----------



## taras hyena (Apr 7, 2014)

Paranoia Core


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm the same as I am here Tailmon1


----------



## ForFauxSake (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm ForFauxSake. If anyone has heard of En Garde or would like to learn it (it's a popular fencing game in SL with an established and decently sized community), feel free to PM me :3


----------



## alligator300 (Apr 16, 2014)

wolfpack300 is this gator's SL Name


----------



## MissyChrissy101 (May 8, 2014)

SL Username: Ascardellia


----------



## SecretEnfield (May 8, 2014)

I'm the same as here, SecretEnfield ^w^


----------



## Zraxi (May 24, 2014)

My username is Samisaur


----------



## Disclovac (Jun 17, 2014)

whoops wrong thread XD


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm MoonFireDragon, still trying to fix my avatar.


----------



## Midilynx (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine is Cheekycoont. I just made an account. I need help with getting around SL as well D:


----------



## Luridgast (Aug 20, 2014)

luridgast is my username.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 2, 2014)

RequiemOfHorror

I'm not on there often but I get online occasionally. x3


----------



## Rathdakrogan (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm rathdakrogan aka deerlilith


----------

